# In memory of Cyrus/Lemonade (Tim McCormick)



## craftyandy (Feb 23, 2013)

video: http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/in-memory-of-cyrus-lemonade-tim-mccormick-6537363
On saturday my good friend Ticer came to my mate and I extremely upset. He had lost a person who was dear to him, Tim McCormick. Ticer asked me if Andy and I could make a video for Tim's friends and family. We gladly accepted. Tim helped out a great many people not just as an EMT but also as a friend. While I never met Tim, accounts from his friends after his passing show him to be a Hero to which I hope our video can give that legacy justice. Rest in peace Tim McCormick. News articles on his passing. http://www.towleroad.com/2013/02/mccormick.html http://fox59.com/news/stories/india...and-emt-mccormick-die-following-crash/page/2/


----------

